# Type 1 Diabetes (Healthcare costs)



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

Is there anyone else struggling to meet the high costs of medication for the treatment of Type 1 Diabetes. Even though we have insurance it is costing a fortune and obviously, essential I get the medication. I have started using the mailing service which is saving a bit but it is still expensive and quite a worry. I think all those people in the UK that moan about the NHS should live in America just to prove how lucky they are!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

goodman said:


> Is there anyone else struggling to meet the high costs of medication for the treatment of Type 1 Diabetes. Even though we have insurance it is costing a fortune and obviously, essential I get the medication. I have started using the mailing service which is saving a bit but it is still expensive and quite a worry. I think all those people in the UK that moan about the NHS should live in America just to prove how lucky they are!


Have you looked at ordering your RX from Canadian pharmacies or others abroad?
Have you tried negotiating an individual price with your doctor?
Have you tried groups such as the American Diabetes Association?

Until the provisions of the new health care bill kick in, you're pretty much out of luck with pre-existing conditions on an individual policy.


----------

